# Craftsman manual needed.



## Ernie West (Sep 3, 2017)

Just bought a Sears Craftsman snowblower model 944529071no manual can anyone tell me the year and where to get a manual thanks E.West St Thomas Ontario


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Welco


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Moved to Craftsman forum.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Ernie

You might want to add your location to your profile as it will make a big difference on some questions and especially if you need parts as we tend to take it for granted you're in the US if we don't see a location.

If that link isn't that close to your machine you might want to state the width and engine and maybe post a photo or two to see if anyone can give you a similar model for a US one as it's usually much easier to find manuals down here.

.


----------



## Ernie West (Sep 3, 2017)

thanks guys , I'm from St. Thomas ON. retired ff


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Ernie,


----------



## Ernie West (Sep 3, 2017)

it is a 24 in and I believe 305 i haven't contacted sears canada yet will tomorrow thanks


----------



## shadow4478 (Dec 31, 2017)

Any luck on this 
I need some info on this engine and manual as well


----------

